

Designing JS promises (2011) - ville
https://raw.github.com/kriskowal/q/master/design/README.js

======
dinduks
You can read this file with syntax highlighting on GitHub:
<https://github.com/kriskowal/q/blob/master/design/README.js>

------
twiceaday
I thought this was going to be about the sad state of JS. Instead it was an
interesting read about JS futures.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futures_and_promises>

------
philbo
There's been a lot of talk [1] about promises on es-discuss in the last week
or so. It looks like an effort is underway with a view to standardising them
as part of the language in the ES7 spec, possibly with a harmonised
DOMPromises spec to come sooner than that for use in the W3C recommendation
track.

The other recent development in this area was the announcement of Promises/A+
[2], an attempt to clarify all of the behavioural aspects of JS promises in a
single spec that many implementations can support.

All in all, I'd say that things are moving very healthily forward in this
regard.

[1] [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2012-November/...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2012-November/026188.html)

[2] <https://github.com/promises-aplus/promises-spec>

------
ef4
I can heartily recommend this library. I've been using it extensively both in
the browser and in node.

------
d4mi3n
Excellent write up. I'd love to see more libraries outline their core design
decisions like this!

------
k3n
That was an excellent read; very well-executed on the part of the author.

